# Model Horses



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so I was taking pictures of some of my Breyer models for a Model horse forum I'm on. Figured if share here too, and see if any of you guys collect Model Horses 

I won't bore you with all of them, so here are some of the better ones


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My bestfriend collects those too. She has every single one I believe. She wasn't allowed to have a horse so she collected those.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to have over 60 of those things! I let my kids play with them, along with my trophies from horse shows.... long story short, the horsies ended up with lots of broken legs..... and I have no collection anymore ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's cool! I have a lot more I didn't post lol!

Yah, I can't have a horse either, so ridding (though I haven't in a few years) and collecting these is what I do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I used to have over 60 of those things! I let my kids play with them, along with my trophies from horse shows.... long story short, the horsies ended up with lots of broken legs..... and I have no collection anymore ...


These are staying on a shelf until I have kids that are old enough to take care if them the right way..


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice.. Breyer horses were my favorite to collect when I was little .i used to have a big collection but stupidly sold them all as a lot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I look for good sale ones 

This one here is the 2012 Holiday Horse an $80+ model, bought it for $13 at TSC on Clarence LOL! I keep my eyes pealed for them  


I had been wanting this one for some time cause he looks almost identical to the horse in my avatar (DHM Dark Of Night and what this models name now is lol!) even the look on his face is one 'Ryan' often had  so I couldn't pass it up


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey, I have one of those!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Of the black one?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, I wish, lol

The 4th one down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahh! My Morgan  I love Morgans  and that is a real pretty model!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I got it when I was little for my... 9th birthday I think. From my sister. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I got it a while ago from my friend for my birthday lol! I traded the foal that came with it for another foal my sister had that I liked better


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL I have 3 mare/foal pairs.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh lord... my other half collects these. She must have a few hundred at least. Used to go to model horse shows when time wasnt so precious


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL I have 3 mare/foal pairs.


I have 2 or 3 as well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Oh lord... my other half collects these. She must have a few hundred at least. Used to go to model horse shows when time wasnt so precious


That's awesome! I had wanted to get into showing them, but never did.. Now, I'd rather show my goats  lol! But I'd still love to go to one and see what it's all about and what not  would be fun


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great, I just had to see this before going to bed, right? lol 

I love Breyers. When I was younger I collected them. I still have them, 
stored away, there are about 30 of them.

I live in horse country <near Lexington, KY>, and Breyer are a big deal around here, and especially at the Kentucky Horse Park where they hold Breyerfest every summer. Never been, but I've wanted to go so badly!
I have friends that are big into collecting them and another friend that paints them/repaints and they are gorgeous.

Here are some that I know I have.

Justin Morgan









Sherman Morgan, son of Justin Morgan









This one or one very similar to this one









Bolya, the Freedom Horse









Black Friesian 1992









Family Appaloosa Stallion 1992









Appaloosa foal









Pluto the Lipizzaner 









Fugir Cacador #870









Rough Diamond









Misty and Stormy









Secretariat









Rugged Lark









The Watchful mare and foal









Rough and Ready









Ichilay, the crow horse <one pictured on the bottom w/feather>









Pretty sure I have the Andalusian family towards the center 









This Belgian model is awesome, I got it in 1992, I let my son have it in 2005 when he was about 4, and my youngest daughter has played with it for the last few years too. Now it sits on my dresser, I don't care if it's scratched ♥









Now I'll have to get them all out tomorrow see who I missed, and take a look at them. I haven't gotten them out in a long time


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to have a few of those....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow Candice! They are beautiful  love Justin Morgan  I'm obsessed with Morgans if you can't tell  lol!
I have one, my fist model.. She all scratched up, but one of me favorites  

Oh if KY was just a tad bit closer I'd be going to Breyerfest! I have wanted to go from the time I was little and first heard of it 

Here is my first model  Cupid and her foal Arrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's cool Scottyhorse


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have model horses -- two of my favorites were my mom's when she was little.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

They are all so beautiful, my cousin collects breyers, we have a few, tomorrow I shall post pics.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics of just the ones she has out. There are boxes upon boxes of them. Not to mention her customizing supplies. The second pic is my favorite of her custom paint jobs.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Have been collecting them since I was a kid( about 40+ years now. I have one of Roy Rogers and his horse trigger that was my great grandmas. Saw one on antiques road show going for $500. Wow. But wouldn't part with mine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Here are a couple of pics of just the ones she has out. There are boxes upon boxes of them. Not to mention her customizing supplies. The second pic is my favorite of her custom paint jobs.


Wow! Lots of them  if she ever wants to part with any...  just kidding :laugh:

Wow! That is beautiful! Such a good job! I wish I could do that! I want to get one to look like a horse I rode for years...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Suck a good job!


Man... you are sooo rude...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoa! Oops!! I'll be fixing that ROFL!!
Thanks for pointing it out lol!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! Lots of them  if she ever wants to part with any...  just kidding :laugh:
> 
> Wow! That is beautiful! Such a good job! I wish I could do that! I want to get one to look like a horse I rode for years...


http://periwinklestudio.weebly.com/model-horse-customs.html

This lady did such a great job capturing my horse's looks and personality in a model horse. Her prices are fair. She mostly paints schleich horses but she was very willing to do a breyer for me. The chestnut at the top of the page is the one she painted for me.

Y'all are so lucky that i don't have any pictures right now, i have so many breyers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ cool thank you  

She did a very nice job


----------

